# Fi-156 Storch



## sunny91 (May 6, 2008)

Demo in 1938.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2008)

Great Sunny. I loved the third British clip where they note that the Stork was used unsuccessfully to liberate "Il Duce from his prison hideaway".


----------



## granni55 (May 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I think this one is also great


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVIRkJvl3kA_

granni


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 23, 2008)

Another video of the "navalized" Storch, with some accidents included.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2CyNfkIrL4_


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2008)

Good one, CB.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2008)

I love the Storch! I really would love to own one. In a strong headwind you can litteraly hover it!


----------

